# mounting garmin on stem



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

got a new stem on my bike and they need a little 5mm spacer ontop of the stem before i put the top cap on. well that 5mm is just enough so i can't load my garmin edge 800 on stem anymore. anybody have a easy trick that i can use so i will still be able to mount on the stem. it seems like the safest place to mount it which is kinda what i want to keep it there.

thanks,
adam


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I have the same issues with my bike stems and Garmin 500. I really wish they made a taller mount as an option. I used a strip of rubber beneath the mounts on my mountain bikes to raise it up. The rubber was from an old bike computer and was meant for mounting it on skinny bars. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

same deal here. I just mounted it to my bars. Works great.


----------



## jcrazyjj (Jan 4, 2011)

cut the steerer tube


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

jcrazyjj said:


> cut the steerer tube


Most logical, unless of course he still plans on needing it.

I use a RAM Mount with my eTrex and it has plenty of clearance above the top cap and bars.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I use one of the Barfly mounts:








- Amazon.com: Garmin Bar Fly Edge Computer Mount: Sports & Outdoors

Clamps around handlebar right next to the stem and puts the GPS out in front, dead center.Or can you put the 5mm spacer under the stem (will raise the handle bars up 5mm)? That may or may not be an issue.


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

Cutting the steerer won't solve the problem. The 5mm ontop on the stem is mandatory for the specialized stem that I got. I explained that in my original post


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

What length stem are you running? I run a 5mm spacer on top of all my stems, 70mm length, and as long as I use a flat top cap an Edge 705 and an Edge 800 both fit. I could see it not fitting with a shorter stem or a top cap that has a slightly rounded/raised/dome shaped top.


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

Adam,

I'm not sure if I totally follow what you are looking for but the mount on my stem was too shallow. If I put it on I couldn't take the GPS off. I took some clear plastic tubing and cut a small patch out and put it between the stem and the GPS mount. Works pretty well for me. If you look at the picture you can see the clear tubing on top of the stem.

Different GPS but hopefully this is what you were looking for.

DustyChap


----------



## 13pumps (Jun 16, 2006)

I mounted mine on the top tube


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

4Crawler said:


> I use one of the Barfly mounts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I worry about a crash and the computer being the first thing to take the bar area impact. That could be one expesive crash.

What might work is putting on the BarFly, but having pointing towards you (like backwards of it's original design direction. You may have to put it further away from the stem, but I think it will be more protected.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

To the OP
It may take some experimenting to find th right dia pipe, buy why not put a cut section of black pvc pipe on your stem, and then the garmin mount on that? It won't be all that nice looking, but with a little work, I think the pipe piece can be cleaned up enough to look decent.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Should be able to reverse mount it as well. Just attach to the other side of the bar facing back. I find mine is pretty well protected with the arc of the bars in front and the brake levers and shifters sticking up.


----------

